# I hate zoos!!!



## littlevohn (Jul 11, 2014)

I went to the zoo yesterday and got attack by some big bird. So after the zoo we went to the hospital to get 4 stitches


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I believe that I would have been after the zoo to pay the hospital bill.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We went to the Fort Worth zoo last summer when we were in Texas. I was amazed at how bad the flamingos smelled. Lol gives me shivers just thinking about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

